# libnodave -> testS7online



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Komm jetzt auch endlich mal zum testen der neuen Version.
Wenn ich das Testprogramm "TestS7Online.exe" starte, was muss ich da als Access-Point angeben??

Gruß Ronnie


----------



## Zottel (26 Oktober 2005)

Ronnie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wenn ich das Testprogramm "TestS7Online.exe" starte, was muss ich da als Access-Point angeben??


S7online sollte überall da gehen, wo auch Step7 benutzt wird. wenn du testS7online ohne Parameter eingibst, macht es die diesen Vorschlag. Es benutzt dann DENSELBEN Übertragungsweg wie Step7. Du kannst aber auch in der Systemsteuerung unter PC/PG-Schnittstelle neue Zugangspunkte "erfinden". Dann muß eben der Name übereinstimmen.


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2005)

@Ronnie

Hast du die Möglichkeit, zu 2 S7 gleichzeitig eine Verbindung aufzubauen.
Das funktioniert bei mir leider nicht, ich hab alle möglicher Varianten des Herstellens einer Verbindung ausprobiert. Bei Zugriff aus 2 S7 über S7Online werden immer nur die Daten der CPU mit der ersten erstellten Verbindung geliefert, auch wenn man auf die zweite CPU zugreift. Ich denke, daß schon der zweite Verbindungsaufbau nicht mehr korrekt ist, da die zweite CPU anschließend keine Verbindung reserviert hat. Leider hat auch die Durchsicht der C-Quellen von Libnodave nichts konkretes ergeben, bin auch nicht der große C-Guru und habe keine Möglichkeit auf meinem Laptop das zu debuggen (oder weiß nicht wie).


----------



## Zottel (28 Oktober 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @Ronnie
> 
> Hast du die Möglichkeit, zu 2 S7 gleichzeitig eine Verbindung aufzubauen.
> Das funktioniert bei mir leider nicht, ich hab alle möglicher Varianten des Herstellens einer Verbindung ausprobiert. Bei Zugriff aus 2 S7 über S7Online werden immer nur die Daten der CPU mit der ersten erstellten Verbindung geliefert, auch wenn man auf die zweite CPU zugreift. Ich denke, daß schon der zweite Verbindungsaufbau nicht mehr korrekt ist, da die zweite CPU anschließend keine Verbindung reserviert hat. Leider hat auch die Durchsicht der C-Quellen von Libnodave nichts konkretes ergeben, bin auch nicht der große C-Guru und habe keine Möglichkeit auf meinem Laptop das zu debuggen (oder weiß nicht wie).


Mit 2 CPUs scheint nicht zu gehen. Die Urscahe werdet ihr wohl weder mit dem Debugger noch in den C-Quellen finden. Das ist kein Problem des wie, sondern was programmiert ist. Dazu müßte man wissen was genau jedes von den 80 byte bedeuten, die der s7onlinx.dll zusammen mit der PDU übergeben werden. Geduld.


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2005)

@Zottel

Ja, das hatte ich auch festgestellt, beim Inhalt der PDU war ich dann am Ende. Ich will auch nicht drängeln, wollte Ronnie nur dazu anstiften, mein Ergebnis nochmal unabhängig zu kontrollieren, du sagtest ja, du hast im Moment keinen 2 CPU's.  8)


----------

